# Using Green Lumber



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2015)

Hoping to get some input... I really need to build my dog a house. He stays outside while we're at work, and with cold weather coming, I want to give him a warm place to cuddle up. Last winter, he stayed in, but my wife was still staying at home and he was only a puppy. 

I have some green poplar I milled a few weeks ago. I really don't want to have to buy lumber... but I will if I have to (and I'll use cedar), but I'd really like to use this poplar. It seems like a fairly stable wood, but I'm still pretty green in my woodworking hobby. Most of the boards are 5/4, with some 8/4 material as well. Any thoughts on how I could make this work?


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 10, 2015)

I think I would use the 2" material to build the frame work then spend a few bucks on a sheet of cdx plywood to sheath up the frame with. That way it will be tight and draft free. You could then use the 5/4 for trim and perhaps vertical siding. I am a big fan of dog houses with some sort of porch that serves as a wind brake for the entry, nice days pooch can bed down in the shade with some fresh air and just crawl back in the box when it is cold and nasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> I think I would use the 2" material to build the frame work then spend a few bucks on a sheet of cdx plywood to sheath up the frame with. That way it will be tight and draft free. You could then use the 5/4 for trim and perhaps vertical siding. I am a big fan of dog houses with some sort of porch that serves as a wind brake for the entry, nice days pooch can bed down in the shade with some fresh air and just crawl back in the box when it is cold and nasty.


That's an idea. Ideally I'd like to do vertical siding where you use wide boards then a thin strip covering the gap. May just buy a bundle of shingles and use them on the roof. He's a big puppy, haven't weighed him in a while but i want to give him plenty of room but keep it small enough to stay warm in the winter. Figured I'd put heavy vinyl with slits over the door to keep wind out


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That's an idea. Ideally I'd like to do vertical siding where you use wide boards then a thin strip covering the gap. May just buy a bundle of shingles and use them on the roof. He's a big puppy, haven't weighed him in a while but i want to give him plenty of room but keep it small enough to stay warm in the winter. Figured I'd put heavy vinyl with slits over the door to keep wind out



That is Board and bat siding that you described. Should be fine green. Now how long the poplar lasts in elements??


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 10, 2015)

Although they are not as cute as a pitched roof, flat or nearly flat roofs are great to dog houses. Dogs love to find a high spot to sit and observe the world from and jumping up and down from the roof gives them a little exercise.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't know how cold it gets where you are but might want to cosinder putting it on a skid of 2x6's so the floor is up off the ground the air underneath will insulate the floor a bit and keep it form getting too cold. Depending on size of the house might want to pick up a sheet or two of foam insulation to go under the siding as well to help keep his body heat inside?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> That is Board and bat siding that you described. Should be fine green. Now how long the poplar lasts in elements??


Well it would get painted once it got good and dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I don't know how cold it gets where you are but might want to cosinder putting it on a skid of 2x6's so the floor is up off the ground the air underneath will insulate the floor a bit and keep it form getting too cold. Depending on size of the house might want to pick up a sheet or two of foam insulation to go under the siding as well to help keep his body heat inside?


It gets below 0 rarely, but does happen. I'd say any days it's below 20, we would keep him inside. I know labs seem to like colder weather, but i don't want him out there when it's dangerously cold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 10, 2015)

Any Labrador we ever had was panting to cool off at 20. First one we had spent every night in his dog house until he got pretty old, then my wife let him sleep in the house. He had a good tight house and as soon as we got snow enough I would bury it in snow except for the front. If I didn't take him to his house before 9 PM he would start getting antsy. Oh and it does get cold here always get at least a few nights -20 or lower. They just need some straw to curl up in, a dry draft free box, and of course plenty of food and water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

